# Lifting Belt



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

does any know of any good articles on the pros and cons of using a lifting belt and how to choose the right lifting belt?

I thought I had seen a thread on here , but I can't seem to find it..


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Your right there was a couple of good articles linked on here.

Can't think by who tho.


----------

